# Walking Dead inspired Zombie Makeup



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

I finally had a chance to apply my "Walking Dead" inspired zombie makeup. Custom foam latex appliance, PAX paint, alcohol-activated makeup, creme makeup, custom out-of-mouth dentures.


I think I did the PAX a little too heavy in places, I'd like to play with the coloring next time to better bring out the details of the sculpt, and could certainly have gotten better edges, but for my first foam latex appliance, I'm quite pleased.


----------



## undead (Nov 2, 2010)

*wow!!*

wow man!! Hats down!! This is amazing!! coolest makeup so far!!


----------



## cromag (Oct 17, 2010)

That came out amazing. Nice work. If I had one suggestion it would be to add some drk red blood gel and some KY jelly to the exposed fleshy/rotting parts and the gums and teeth for a wet look.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 19, 2011)

I HAVE to learn how to do that for next year! That would be a hit! Well done!!


----------



## Count Chocula (Oct 19, 2007)

Very well done! Definitely worthy of spot in the show i think.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Nice! I have a question that I noticed in the last episode and now on your makeup. Why are their mouths always torn up like that???


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Mr Chicken!!!! As always an awesome makeup job. Excellent work, excellent!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. 

Deadna, I'm sure the show's creators have an in depth answer for that, but I think it's mostly because it looks cool.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

ok, you win.


----------



## Kanglee00 (Oct 7, 2010)

Deadna said:


> Nice! I have a question that I noticed in the last episode and now on your makeup. Why are their mouths always torn up like that???


I think that either:
A) Zombies go after anything that moves and try to eat it and since they feel no pain maybe they bite through their lips without thinking and that tears up their lips to the point that their teeth are just exposed like that.

or 

B) Zombies are sloppy kissers


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Wow! Fantastic work! Very cool.*


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## combatmed1 (Sep 28, 2010)

Please for the love of all that is good and decent in the world, MAKE A TUTORIAL!!!!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm glad you like it, Combatmed1. I don't have enough progress pictures to do a tutorial, but I promise the information is all out on the 'net...just takes some digging.


----------



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

I agree I think some blood would of completed it but WHOA it is amazing! Looks like straight out of the movie!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 16, 2008)

*Standing At Keyboard Clapping Vigorously*


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

WOOOOW!! This is amazing! I love how everything moves with your face! Great job!


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Brilliant!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks! Glad you all like it!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Great looking make up work Mr. Chicken.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Excellent job, Mr_Chicken


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Incredible!!! Seriously


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks! glad everyone's enjoying it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow!!!!!!!


----------

